# anyone know this seller? nib Brax ML3 $370 / Hybrid L3 Pro $230 etc..



## oldieHawn (Mar 31, 2021)

This guy has some nice gear for sale, nib prices look tempting. Too good to be true? Is he a member here?



| eBay



Gzpt 28sx 1.1" tweeters nib $370 obo
Jbl 670gti 2 way nib $440 obo
Etc..


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Don't know him... but he's got some nice stuff for sale.
Wonder where he got it all from?


----------



## oldieHawn (Mar 31, 2021)

His description says he's just a collector selling off unused items. I saved his inventory as search to see if he lists new items.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

He has been brought up in the past here and sells thru facebook , instagram , ebay and has his own website with generally higher prices. But i have never known anyone who bought anything from him, but also no negative posts around either.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

I bought the L3 pro’s off him, should be arriving in a few days. I’ll update here if I can remember. Definitely will remember if it turns out bad.

Almost posted on here in the deals section. I don’t think his stuff is overpriced - got those L3’s for $170 plus tax. Hard to say though because that’s some serious old gear - like almost 15 years old potentially. There was a couple eBay sales of them for considerably more, but I have no idea what they are worth.

The brax 3.5’s look good too. And I also wonder about the L1 pro or the Seas tweeters - I bet they sound good.


----------



## oldieHawn (Mar 31, 2021)

I grabbed the ground zero tweeters. Don't really need them, but put in an offer that was accepted, so the price was right. I asked the seller about his collection, he said hes doing a one time sell-off, but he doesn't have everything listed.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Here’s his website:


Index of /



eBay has these items for much cheaper, but you can get an idea of what’s coming up down the line.

Edit: hey he’s got some serious equipment. I saw a 8100 watt JBL amp, abyss, sound digital, brax matrix 3 ways, esotec 2 ways, tru technology, class A amps - crazy gear.


----------



## oldieHawn (Mar 31, 2021)

No kidding, that abyss is wild...$5k for 2 channels. I think I'll refrain from that impulse buy.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

oldieHawn said:


> I grabbed the ground zero tweeters. Don't really need them, but put in an offer that was accepted, so the price was right. I asked the seller about his collection, he said hes doing a one time sell-off, but he doesn't have everything listed.


How’d you like the GZ’s?

I got my HAT’s in and they sound phenomenal. I’m going HAT for my next project. Wish I would have known they were this good years ago.


----------



## oldieHawn (Mar 31, 2021)

Haven't had a chance to do a thing with them. I want to try HAT gear too (seems like 6 months ago a whole bunch of HAT stuff was up for sale around here and I wasnt ready to go after it). I wouldn't have known to try those l3 pros though, I would have been looking for l3se. Were the l3 pros something you were looking for or just the right price to try something HAT?


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

I just wanted to try a new brand and I needed 3.5’s. So tired of focal stuff. To get these HAT’s for $170 was a nice come up for me. Everything else was double the price. 

But I started looking at HaT’s frequency response graphs and they are off the charts. Like accuton good. All their drivers are pretty much flat all the way to 20k. Nobody does that for 170 bucks.

Prior to viewing those graphs, I spent weeks looking at scans and tang’s and SB’s, graphs and they all break up around 5k.


----------



## oldieHawn (Mar 31, 2021)

What other mids have you tried? I'm fairly new to hobby, so I'm building up my inventory of gear to try to find out what I like so I'm curious to know if I have anything you've already tried.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

So far only the gb25 from AF - and I found it hard to tune and play nice with the rest of the gear. I think morel cdm’s would be nice if they weren’t so expensive. My next choice would have been the unity 7.5 or the xcelsus 3.5 that is always for sale here (but lacks a frequency response graph). Sartori has a decent offering too but it’s rather deep. 

It’s a tough segment of the market because there’s just not many drivers out there that are both affordable and come with FR graphs. The ones that are usually have breakup at 3-5k. I can’t wait til someone puts up some more HAT mids on here. I’d like to try any of the legatia or x series.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

oldieHawn said:


> What other mids have you tried? I'm fairly new to hobby, so I'm building up my inventory of gear to try to find out what I like so I'm curious to know if I have anything you've already tried.


Stereo integrity is pre selling their M3 which is a 3.5 for $249. Said it will be delivered Dec 21. 

Seriously thinking about going for it, but no FR graphs.


----------



## oldieHawn (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up, I'll check them out. Anything make them stand out from the pack?


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

oldieHawn said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I'll check them out. Anything make them stand out from the pack?


SI - Nick aka electrodynamic around here - is one of the more well respected speaker designers at diyma. 

Idk much but he may have some connection to xbl2 technology from Dan Wiggins of Adire fame. I think he may even be part of the founding of diyma (?) because he appears to be a diy sq designer. 
Edit: if someone more knowledgeable reads this and I’m wrong, please be gentle - I’ve only been here a year.

I heard that at one point he sold his designs to sundown audio, and then sundown took off.

I’m not in the game and I don’t know anyone, I’m just a consumer who has been buying audiophile gear (in HT, and later in car audio) since I was a kid.

My personal impression of what I’ve gathered is that SI puts out gear on par with the best JL’s r&d teams can come up with, at a fraction of the cost. (Yes I’m a JL fanboy).

I recently bought the tm65’s mk1 - the originals - and they are just amazing for mid woofers. They drop in and play low in a car door - just like you would expect a midwoofer to do (but never get lucky enough to happen like that for you). No tuning needed if you don’t want to.

As a consumer, you cannot ask for anything better - they’re top of the line performance-wise, they look good, they’re made in America, and all this coming from a fellow enthusiast who you can actually talk to. And I’ve heard he will let you customize things like size changes too.

One of the few that I don’t need a FR graph to know it’s gonna be what it’s advertised to be.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Reviving this did anyone ever buy from that website and get an idea about if it’s all legit? I ask for a couple of reasons that doesn’t pertain to me buying anything at all from there.


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Yeah I bought two sets of L3 pros and one was as described, the second was clearly used but advertised as new. He was responsive and offered to return it. I recommend him - his stuff for sale is high quality. 

Oh and I got the L3’s for $170 - just make him an offer of $160 or 170 and he’ll take it or go $10 bucks higher.


----------

